# HDMI Adaptor Sized Windows PC



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

There's a small USB stick with Intel's Bay Trail CPU that can run Windows 8.1 | Windows Phone Central

I am thinking this could be really awesome for car use.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

Wonder what the boot time would be for that thing


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Boot time these days is more a consequence of how fast data can be delivered to be processed from the hard drive... if you replace your 7200 RPM spinning dinner plate hard drive with a flash hard drive and maintain the same for everything else, Windows is likely to load in 1/3 - 1/2 of the time. My Windows 8.1 loads, after the BIOS screen, in 3.1 seconds on average. Then I type in my password but it is already done loading once I enter the desktop. The processor is just a dual core 2.4 Ghz AMD A6.

I'd rather see this run Ubuntu or some other Linux system with the OS being dedicated to in-car functionality.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I bought a Gigabyte Brix quad core for the house, which could also make a great car PC. While not quite the size of a usb stick, it is about the size of a deodorant stick...with option for more cpu,ram,ssd etc.


----------

